# RIP Litchi 15/12/2005 - 18/06/2012



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Saturday night, I discovered Litchi laying on her side, eyes wide open, not looking well at all (more of the back story there: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=18259). Just the night before she was wheeling like crazy I even heard her in the living room. I told my ex-boyfriend she wasn't feeling well (he's the one that purchase her back then and agree to let me keep her with visit rights) and since he lives clos to the vet, he kept her Sunday night so we could got to the vet right after out work (they where so nice to make room for us in emergency). We had no other option than to put her down, she was only getting worst and seemed to be in such pain. She's now pain-free, rolling in wheels and eating tons of worms.

RIP my sweet (grumpy!) Litchi.

First day with us back in February 2006
























Not my best pic, but still...


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

RIP beautiful Litchi. I've followed posts about Litchi since she was a baby and almost feel like I knew her.

Hugs


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> RIP beautiful Litchi. I've followed posts about Litchi since she was a baby and almost feel like I knew her.
> 
> Hugs


You where one of the first person I got to know from Chin n Quills. Your advice help me a lot and because of you, I got convicend to drive to Sherbooke and get this lovely other prickly friend  He's looking at me like he knows his next cage neighbour is not here anymore


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so sorry. 

Hugs!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, big hugs


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Thinking of you and yours


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  She lived an amazing long life with you. (hugs)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such courage from her Mommy. Litchi is free and happy in her new life in her healthy new body! But I am sure she is still watching over you.


----------



## KayGee (Jun 15, 2012)

Litchi lived a wonderful, long life. Everyone is deeply saddened by her sudden passing. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  she was a beautiful hedgehog.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

She did lived a long and healthy life. Over the course of 6 and 1/2 years, she's only been sick twice. I believe if she didn't had this stroke and pulmonary embolism, she could have broken records of longevity.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I still have no words. When I saw the video you took of her,and my heart sank. My husband even asked what was wrong. I told him one of those that I feel like I know is very sick. My heart breaks for you. RIP Litchi.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Sad sad sad sad SUPER sad face  She was beautiful and obviously well loved. The video of her broke my heart. I know you might be torn up inside about putting her down. I've been there. I had a dog for seventeen years we had to put down. She's always with you. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

From the night I took this video, I knew it was over. I couldn't believe it and I guess I still don't. I feel it's like when I moved and painted, she was at my parent's home and would come back. She won't this time. My ex was just broken down in tears at the vet. He was glad I let him Litchi spend the night with him one last time. We agreed on a private cremation and we'll divide the ashes. I'm gonna ask my dad to make a memorial box where I'll place her urn, one of her quill and her hedgiebag. My parents who are not pet person where saddened by all this. Mom would often ask me "how are the hedgies doing" as if their where her grandchilds.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Well one thing is for sure she wasn't needing for love. She was just gorgeous and she obviously meant a lot to you. You just need time. Please don't hesitate to share how you are doing we'd love to know.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I feel so much love from everyone here, it's just so awsome. It makes me feel stronger. I hesitate a lot to tell people "I had to put down my hedgehog" cause some people says "well it's JUST an hedgehog, go buy another one" (that was my ex-grandmother-in-law saying that when Litchi got Clostridium, I hope she won't blurt out those words again to my ex because he's so devastated).


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sad for your loss.
It makes me feel glad she had 2 great "parents" who loved her and put her
needs first.
Your ex sounds like a kind person as do you.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

gogrnny1955 said:


> Your ex sounds like a kind person as do you.


We wasn't always like that. He made much progress with his therapy since we broke up 3 years ago. Even when we where in the nastiest part of our break up, he would still ask about Litchi and he came visiting (when things got "calmer") with worms for her from time to time.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

That is sooooo great that she was loved by you and your ex. It had to make her happy getting all that attention. Keep us updated we're here for you


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

How could I fogot about her Cute Overload apearence. Litchi was famous, not just here!
http://cuteoverload.com/2009/06/07/keep ... cle-moist/


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

Awww... those pics are sooooo cute!!!! She is greatly missed!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your Litchi. I'm glad that Litchi had such a long, happy life with you <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so very sorry! I can't even begin. She was loved by many people and lived a long, happy life. I'm so sorry.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

My vet clinic is just awsome, they sent me a personalised sympathy card. They took time to handwrite a personal message. That's so touching.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That is wonderful! When my sheltie Skeeter passed, all the vets at the hospital wrote to us. It does mean so much! They know how much your hedgie angels meant to you.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

When my ex had to put down is chinchilla he got one, but I tought it was a generic message inside "we are sorry for the lost of your pets". Event this would be touching, but the fact they took the time to say "hello Karine, we are sorry on the loss of Litchi and Tangelo..." is just... they may be pricy, but the service you get is incredible and worth it.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh, poor Litchi! I saw your video and it made me feel so sad. I remember the night when my first hedgehog died.

My heart goes out to you. Litchi sure had a great life with you. Lived such a long life too!

Hugs!


----------

